# Why was Dirk not in the Nike "Second Coming" spot?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This was answered in a Mavericks Q&A with Eddie Sefko and David Moore:

*Q:* I am wondering why Dirk isn't in the Nike commercial, "The Second Coming." As far as I know, he's one of the top athletes in Nike. Even Rasheed Wallace was in there. I mean, come on, how can Dirk not be in that thing? The only other person that's not in there is Vince Carter, but I'm pretty sure his contract is expiring with Nike. Is Dirk not with Nike anymore?

Steven, Leeds

*MOORE:* Missing the commercial shoot was Nowitzki's choice. Nike wanted him in it, but the spot was shot while he was in Germany. He didn't want to make the long trip and declined.

When people wonder why Nowitzki doesn't have a higher profile or appear in more of these type of commercials. The reason is it's not high on his list of priorities. From what I can tell, it may not be on the list at all. 

http://www.wfaa.com/s/dws/nwsltr/sports/mavs/stories/021507dnspomavsletter.1c63fba.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You wonder if they could've spliced some footage together with him and Bird. :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> When people wonder why Nowitzki doesn't have a higher profile or appear in more of these type of commercials. The reason is it's not high on his list of priorities. From what I can tell, it may not be on the list at all.


That's my favorite part. He and the rest of the mavs have only one goal in mind.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's my favorite part. He and the rest of the mavs have only one goal in mind.....


I agree - that's why they need to win the 'ship. Then they can stand up on that podium and scream, "This is our coming out party!!" If these guys were about individual notoriety, they would definitely have more of a following.

No gay jokes, please. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> No gay jokes, please. :biggrin:


So.... you pulling a Tim Hardaway?

LOL...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

LOL yea i figured thats why he wasnt in the commercial


----------



## jumpkid (Oct 7, 2006)

because Dirk is way better than those guys.. MVP! :clap:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I didnt even know he was with Nike...Im getting old...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this is why dirk wont win the mvp, but since howard was an allstar, the mavs fans got wat they wanted.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> this is why dirk wont win the mvp, but since howard was an allstar, the mavs fans got wat they wanted.



:rofl:


----------

